# 1Password pour iPad : déception ...



## PHILTI (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je trimballe tellement de mots de passe etc ... que je me suis décidé, installer 1Password sur mon Mac et sur mon iPad.

Sur Mac, superbe application, elle charge elle-même le couple "login/mot de passe" sur les sites et c'est top !

Sur iPad, pas la même musique, car non intégré à Mobile Safari.
Du coup, si on veut accéder à un site pour lequel 1Password a répertorié "login/mot de passe", il faut lancer le site depuis l'application 1Password qui gère alors le site (exemple MacGénération) dans un espèce de browser propriétaire.
C'est pas terrible, en plus la barre d'adresse clignote comme un sapin de Noël ....

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Je l'utilise mal ?

Merci pour vos retours !

PH


----------



## monvilain (19 Novembre 2011)

Up. M'intéresse aussi.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Novembre 2011)

Salut,
J'avais un peu la même impression lors de l'utilisation de 1password sur iPad mais je la  trouve tout de même utile et je l'utilise pour accéder régulièrement aux sites que je consulte.
Je procède comme cela :
En fait, je mémorise les mots de passe avec l'application sur iMac.
Ensuite, je synchronise mon iPad lorsque j'ai ajouté des sites.

La liste est donc accessible sur mon iPad et j'y accède rapidement depuis l'application.


----------



## PHILTI (19 Novembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Salut,
> J'avais un peu la même impression lors de l'utilisation de 1password sur iPad mais je la  trouve tout de même utile et je l'utilise pour accéder régulièrement aux sites que je consulte.
> Je procède comme cela :
> En fait, je mémorise les mots de passe avec l'application sur iMac.
> ...



Pour info, la synchro se gère via dropbox et marche très bien.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Novembre 2011)

Oui, la synchro se gére (aussi) via dropbox.

Pour des raisons personnelles, j'ai opté pour la synchronisation en wifi mais bon, c'est un choix perso (je n'aime pas avoir mes données sensibles sur un nuage...)


----------

